# [erledigt] HDMI Soundausgabe, die zweite

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe einige Zeit gebraucht, bis ich die Soundausgabe mit meinem Laptop (Nvidia GraKa) hdmi out und TV hdmi in hinbekommen habe. Funktioniert mit kde4 und pulseaudio.

Jetzt möchte ich das mit meinem PC hinbekommen. Auch Nvidia GraKa, aber Ausgang über DVI und TV hdmi in. Unter kde4.7.0 wird mir in der Systemsteuerung keine HDMI Soundausgabe angeboten. 

Phonon über vlc-phonon.

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI habe ich im kernel. 

```
flammenflitzer olaf # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SND_HDA |grep -v \# 

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE=1

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # lsmod | grep snd

snd_seq_dummy           1574  0 

snd_seq_oss            23923  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      5684  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                44122  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          5497  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            31116  0 

snd_mixer_oss          12940  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_codec_realtek   300886  1 

snd_hda_intel          20993  3 

snd_hda_codec          63072  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               5708  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                63464  5 snd_pcm_oss,saa7134_alsa,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              17887  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          6965  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
```

Abgespielt mit vlc

```
media-video/vlc-1.1.10  USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa avahi cdda cddb dbus dc1394 dirac dts dvb dvd ffmpeg flac fontconfig gcrypt ggi httpd id3tag ieee1394 kate kde libass libcaca libproxy libtiger libv4l libv4l2 lirc live lua matroska mmx modplug mp3 mpeg mtp musepack ncurses nsplugin ogg opengl optimisememory png pulseaudio qt4 rtsp schroedinger sdl sdl-image shine shout skins sse stream svg taglib theora truetype twolame udev upnp v4l v4l2 vaapi vcdx vlm vorbis wma-fixed x264 xcb xml xosd xv zvbi"
```

```
media-libs/phonon-vlc -0.4.1  USE="v4l2 "

media-libs/phonon-gstreamer-4.5.1  USE="alsa -debug"

media-libs/phonon-4.5.0  USE="gstreamer pulseaudio vlc (-aqua) -debug -xine"

kde-base/phonon-kde-4.7.0  USE="alsa pulseaudio (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -xine"
```

```

flammenflitzer olaf # aplay -l

**** Liste der Hardware-Geräte (PLAYBACK) ****

Karte 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], Gerät 0: ALC888 Analog [ALC888 Analog]

  Sub-Geräte: 0/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], Gerät 1: ALC888 Digital [ALC888 Digital]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # cat /etc/pulse/default.pa | grep -v \# 

.nofail

.fail

load-module module-device-restore

load-module module-stream-restore

load-module module-card-restore

load-module module-augment-properties

.ifexists module-udev-detect.so

load-module module-udev-detect

.else

load-module module-detect

.endif

.ifexists module-bluetooth-discover.so

load-module module-bluetooth-discover

.endif

.ifexists module-esound-protocol-unix.so

load-module module-esound-protocol-unix

.endif

load-module module-native-protocol-unix

load-module module-zeroconf-publish

.ifexists module-gconf.so

.nofail

load-module module-gconf

.fail

.endif

load-module module-default-device-restore

load-module module-rescue-streams

load-module module-always-sink

load-module module-intended-roles

load-module module-suspend-on-idle

load-module module-console-kit

load-module module-position-event-sounds

load-module module-cork-music-on-phone
```

```
emerge pulseaudio -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.22-r2  USE="X alsa asyncns avahi caps dbus glib ipv6 libsamplerate lirc tcpd udev -bluetooth -doc -gnome -jack (-oss) -realtime (-system-wide) -test" 0 kB    
```

PS: alsaconf findet meine Karte schon lange nicht mehr.

```
uname -r

2.6.39-gentoo-r3
```

Oder können das nur neue Grafikkarten (meine GeForce 8800 GTS)? Muss ich ein weiteres Kabel von der Soundkarte zum TV einsetzten?Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sun Aug 07, 2011 2:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## astaecker

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Jetzt möchte ich das mit meinem PC hinbekommen. Auch Nvidia GraKa, aber Ausgang über DVI und TV hdmi in. Unter kde4.7.0 wird mir in der Systemsteuerung keine HDMI Soundausgabe angeboten.

 

Wie willst du denn über DVI eine HDMI Soundausgabe bekommen? DVI ist doch Video-only.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe gelesen, das es Grafikkarten gibt, die das können. Meine Serie kann das bei einigen Herstellern auch. Ich habe wohl eine, die das nicht kann.

----------

## schmidicom

 *arlsair wrote:*   

>  *flammenflitzer wrote:*   Jetzt möchte ich das mit meinem PC hinbekommen. Auch Nvidia GraKa, aber Ausgang über DVI und TV hdmi in. Unter kde4.7.0 wird mir in der Systemsteuerung keine HDMI Soundausgabe angeboten. 
> 
> Wie willst du denn über DVI eine HDMI Soundausgabe bekommen? DVI ist doch Video-only.

 

Ursprünglich war DVI das vermutlich, aber meine Grafikkarte kann ebenfalls das S/PDIF Signal neben dem HDMI auch über den ersten DVI-Anschluss weitergegeben.

Ich nehme mal an das dadurch die Unterstützung von TV-Geräten verbessert und/oder der Kabelsalat verringert werden soll.

----------

